# (A) Rexxar " Blue Dragon" sucht Mitspieler



## Dratonia (26. November 2017)

Neu aufstrebende Fun Gilde sucht  Mitglieder zur gemeinsamen Bewältigung von Problemen die wir alleine nicht hätten . Egal ob groß, ob klein (auch Gnome xD) ob low oder high lev ,ob Heal, DD oder Sandsack . Gerne können sich Spieler aller Art egal ob Neulinge, Wiederkehrer oder auch alte Hasen bei uns melden, hauptsache die Zwerge bleiben trocken xD. Ach Quatsch das ist ja unrealistisch, der Spaß zählt. Kurz gesagt, wir suchen Mitspieler für alles was in Gemeinschaft mehr Spaß macht. Unser Motto soll lauten &#8222;Gemeinsam statt einsam&#8220;. 

 

Also bei Interesse könnt Íhr Euch gern im Spiel melden bei Dracconia , Darkzerberus oder Dracci!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

 

Sollte mal gerade keiner von uns on seine könnt ihr mich auch gern adden unter folgenden Battletag  

 

Dracconia # 2259


----------



## Dratonia (28. Januar 2018)

und schubs


----------



## Dratonia (5. September 2018)

Die Allianz Gilde " Blue Dragon" einst als Familiengilde gegründet soll nun als familiäre Fungilde umgebaut werden.
Wir sind wir 5 Mitspieler wobei aktuell nur noch zwei davon aktiv sind. Was wir Euch bieten können ist gut 10 Jahre Spielerfahrung mit verschiedenen
Klassen ,so das wir Euch auch mit Rat und Tat helfen können.Wir würden uns über weitere Mitspieler ab einem alter von 20 jahren oder älter freuen, die nicht unbedingt auf den neuen Raidcontent aus sind, sondern lieber auf ein paar schöne stunden am abend in dungeon oder den neuen Inselexpeditionen verbringen wollen.Gern können wir auch ältere Raids oder ähnliches angehen oder irgend etwas anderes machen was Spaß macht.

Twinks können natürlich gern mitgebracht werden.
Reallife geht immer vor
Ts-3 vorhanden (keine Pflicht)

Bei Interesse
Battletag: Dracconia#2259


----------



## Dratonia (18. September 2018)

Und schubs.

Wir haben zwar den einen oder abderen Mitspieler gefünden suchen aber weiterhin Member ab 20Jahren für Spiel und Spaß.


----------

